# Bulb Holder (Plastic Or Ceramic)



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

Hi,
Just a basic question, as struggling to find the answer on the net:-

I have a three foot viv for Rankins and fitting a basking spot bulb, can I use the basic plastic ceiling bulb holder to use for a 60w spot bulb, like you get from your local do it all? The holder is rated upto 100w max, so will this be acceptable?

I've heard of ceramic bulbs and fittings, but surely this would only be required for ceramic bulbs or excess heating temps!

:2thumb:Thanks for any ones help:2thumb:


----------



## ashmellor (Apr 5, 2008)

hi
i use the plastic fittings and a 60 watt bulb no problems - i sell the kits with a fitting, bulb, wire and plug for 8.50 posted.

thanks


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

adamobie1 said:


> Hi,
> Just a basic question, as struggling to find the answer on the net:-
> 
> I have a three foot viv for Rankins and fitting a basking spot bulb, can I use the basic plastic ceiling bulb holder to use for a 60w spot bulb, like you get from your local do it all? The holder is rated upto 100w max, so will this be acceptable?
> ...


I would go for a ceramic fitting everytime when setting up a viv no matter how low the wattage is. This is because they don't go brittle and hard like the plastic ones do after a time. So as you up grade your viv you can tranfer it. Also a lot of the special rep bulds are screw fit rather than baynet and its easier to get a cermic then a plastic for these.

As for cermic bulbs they are great for night temperature as they don't admit light and they don't blow as often.

hope this helps

amiz


----------



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

*Holder Choice*

Cheers to you both for your info. Just didn't want to use the plastic one and then come up againest issues a month down the line.

I'll look into ceramic, any ideas for sourcing them?

Thanks to everyone for the advice

:notworthy:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

I would get one of these as it can be hung from a chain, and therefor easly raised and lowered for optimum heat :2thumb:

Livefood UK Ltd.

Good luck

Jay


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

ceramics are only really for ceramic bulbs plastics are fine with anything upto 100w.


----------



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice

Adam


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*we used plastics angled ones on the side of the viv's never had a problem never gone brittle either they work fine and are the cheaper option...

if they were as bad as some people say they would not be allowed to be sold for people to use in there home's...

also bayonet fitting bulbs are a hell of alot cheaper i wouldnt buy reptile bulbs we but spot's from b&q last week they were half price we brought loads*


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

B&Q are great for spots! I bulk buy as well  As above, I use plastic holders (from B&Q) with 100w spots and don't have an issue. No brittle plastic etc.


----------

